# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Painting a new treated pine paling fence

## metester

Hi all.  I have just replaced my treated pine paling fences and would like to paint them.  I am concerned that my neighbour is not likely to do the same and the palings might warp/cup due to only one side being painted.  Is this what others have experienced or is it pretty safe to do so?  Also, should I allow the fence to dry out before painting or can I do it straight away? 
Thanks in advance

----------


## howmanyru

If you paint it now the boards will most likely shrink slightly across the grain. You will see a vertical strip of bare timber in 6 months. I would let the fence stabilise before painting.

----------


## METRIX

Agree, let the timber dry out, palings are wet when new, give it a few months they will be bone dry, then do whatever you want. 
I would consider a outdoor stain over a paint, Intergrain Natural Stain is a great product for achieving a really nice finish on rough sawn TP.

----------


## metester

Thanks guys.

----------


## DEMAK Timber

> Hi all. I have just replaced my treated pine paling fences and would like to paint them. I am concerned that my neighbour is not likely to do the same and the palings might warp/cup due to only one side being painted. Is this what others have experienced or is it pretty safe to do so? Also, should I allow the fence to dry out before painting or can I do it straight away?

  Rule of thumb we always tell customers is:
12 months if painting both sides.
18 months if only painting one side... 
Shrinkage will happen regardlessly. It's cupping you want to avoid.

----------


## metester

> Rule of thumb we always tell customers is:
> 12 months if painting both sides.
> 18 months if only painting one side... 
> Shrinkage will happen regardlessly. It's cupping you want to avoid.

  Thanks Demak.  Good advice.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Rule of thumb we always tell customers is:
> 12 months if painting both sides.
> 18 months if only painting one side...

  Just about long enough to forget you once thought it would be a good idea  :Tongue:

----------

